# A 10 Gallon Tank and an Impulse



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

I was walking around Walmart today, exploring the store to fond everything again since it has just been reset. We needed dog biscuits, and of course I couldn't go to the pet section without looking at the aquarium section! We don't have fish sold here (thank heavens), but I like to keep myself updated on their stock, in case a med is needed on short term notice.


The treatments were severely lacking, but what I DID find was a 10 gallon glass aquarium for $16! After a little begging and logical argument, I convinced my parents to get it. We also got a filter, screen lid, and various other bits and bobs for it, such as gravel. 


So I am now going to have a shared tank. This is a big upgrade from the 2.5 Mr. Nibbs and 1 gallon jar Kona are in. 


I have a lot of goals, questions, and concerns to share with all of you, but I decided I want to document this journey, because just as we rediscovered the sections of Walmart, I am sure that I am going to make a swim into serious aquarist adventures!​


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello! I'm shocked you found such a good deal! Do you need ideas for a divider?


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

I was shocked too! Couldn't just leave it there!


I do; they didn't have any dividers or anything. What is something that could work?


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Most people use plastic craft mesh, I think. I thought you could probably get a nice java moss bed growing on one of those, too. Might be pretty neat.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

This is the one I'm using when I upgrade all of my boys it's simple and cheap I'm putting moss between layers of mesh so eventually They won't be able to see each other. I bought bulk binding bars so I don't have to scramble to find them in an emergency, the craft mesh is easier to get


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I found a divider at Petco that you can cut to size and will fit up to I think it said 29 gallons. I used it in one of my 10g until I took it down to make room for Emrys. Around $12.99 at my petco if I remember correctly


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a spare plastic lid that I have been working on all day I see if I could do something with it. I have it cut to size now, and just have to drill holes in it.

The craft mesh is a wonderful idea! Wish I had thought of it in the store, haha. If my lid doesn't work, and I decide not to purchase a divider (I get get one for about $7 on Amazon), I think I'll go with those.

How much work is keeping moss? I tried anubias once but they all died within a week.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

I am setting up the tank today, and have run into a few other issues aside from the divider.

I'll ask my stupid question first- 
I have a regular filter for the first time. Do I need to rinse the plastic and everything that will come into contact with the tank water before using it?

I just discovered that the tank lid I bought does not work with the filter. How can I modify it to work? Otherwise I am going to return the tank lid. 

As an aside, where can I purchase inexpensive silk plants? I am going to need at least half a dozen.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Did you plant the anubias? The whole plant needs light, not just the leaves. It's usually pretty eassy. Java moss is even easier; only problem normally is trimming it.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

I forget if it was anubias or anacharis, but it floated at the top of the tank. I think it was anacharis? Tsuki and Kona loved them, and it helped with water quality, but I am not going to spend $3 a week on live plants...


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Shouldn't need to, especially with moss. My java moss is only a week in the tank but I have anubias, vallis and water sprite in my other tank and I'm just letting them be. They all seem to be doing well; getting a new leaf on the anubias once a week on average, I'd say. My other anubias died because I tethered it to a bad spot on the driftwood and it wasn't getting any light, in fairness. 
Anyway, point is, it's not as hard as you think and there needn't be any ongoing costs.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

I meant rebuying a bunch each week. 

No maintenance, hm? Maybe it wasn't getting enough light then or something, because both bunches died in both of my tanks. I use Prime, and I dont think that messed with it...

I guess I need a better source of plants than my lps, haha


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Be careful with moss, my first Betta was an old man but I think what killed him was getting tangled up in the Java moss and the bottom of the tank now I keep it all trimmed so they can't get stuck :/ 

It's not hard to grow the bunch in my guppy fry tank attached itself to the fake plants and just kinda turned into its own fluffy hideaway. I like the idea of moss matts and walls because it grows out fairly straight not in a tangled mess so it's easier to clean and care for


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

Both of my bettas are fairly young, but java moss sounds like a good thing. Something for them to hide in and roll around in, haha.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

More Fish Stories (Considering I am sipping tea and watching them while on a break from setting up the new 10G):

All 3 of my fish have loved their thermometers. Tsuki always wedged himself between the thermometer and the glass of his tank, Kona likes to rest in the space between the suction cup and the glass sticking up, and Mr. Nibbs likes to race around his tank and make a current so his floating thermometer spins and bobs. It's most amusing!

About Mr.Nibbs:

Mr. Nibbs (Full name Nebulae) was gotten exactly a week ago from my local Petco. I figured he was young because of his short fins. Not short enough to be a female or plakat, but definitely not the 3" long flowing fins many of the other fish there that day had. Very healthy and active, although he has yet to flare his gills out. I should try a mirror soon; since he likes glass surfing so much! His favorite hiding place is his tiki cave. He also likes moving his glass pebbles around; which is impressive considering the weight of them. Nibbs is my third fish and first double tail.


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

WHOO! I have them both in the tank now, caves and plants in. Havent transferred the pebbles yet, but I will later after I clean them off. 

We were all super excited yesterday afternoon. Kona, who had previously been in a 1gal was especially thrilled with all the space, I no longer feel guilty about him having hardly any room t stretch, knowing that if I filled that jar with 10 fish about the same size it would be so crowded I wouldn't even be able to put my hand in there. Now, 10 fish would fit on his side of the divider, very easily.

No, I am not saying that I would actually put 10 fish in those environments- these are just thoughts that run through my head.

Okay, so now I have a few things that need solving. Help?

-When I woke today Mr. Nibbs and Kona were flaring at each other from across the divider, which was heavily explored on both sides last night for weakness. I wouldn't be so alarmed if Mr. Nibbs didn't have stress stripes. They faded after I fed them, but I'm kind of worried. Is there any additives I could put in to help? The lady at the store said that they use tea tree, salt, and water conditioner in their betta cups to keep them healthy. Thoughts?

-Mr. Nibbs has mild finrot, I think. Its not nipping (Kona had a few episodes of that but has thankfully stopped; one of the reasons I wanted a larger tank), but what can I use to treat the tank now? I don't want Kona getting it.

-Nibbs has some unusual coloring on the bottom half of his head, going to his anal fins. He hasn't been darting around and rubbing himself on objects, but I'm concerned because he hasn't flared his gills out and doesn't eat as much as Kona. 

I'll post pictures and would like opinions on this and the finrot. 

Also, I REALLY need more silk plants. I'm willing to try low maintenance real ones, if someone would point me in the right direction?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

If one of them has fin rot treat it ASAP! Or they will both have it. The flaring is normal because they can see each other they should calm down after a while if not get some black mesh/ water permeable fabric and cut it to fit over the divider then boil it to remove extra dye and/or chemicals


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

Isn't fin rot caused by a bacteria that is always present in the water, and what causes the fins to get infected is an open wound; such as from fin biting or tearing? I could be wrong though, so feel free to correct me!

Do you have any advice as to what to treat it with? I had salt in both of their tanks prior to this move, but the clip in Mr.Nibbs' tail seems to be getting larger. 

The poor fish was a ruddy brown with faint stripes most of the day. I was sad to see it on such a brilliantly colored fish (red and purple with a little white thrown in for fun), but if this is normal, then I'll wait a week and see if they acclimate to each other. I was reading the forums today, and it said the flaring would be heavy in the first week or two as they established territory and learned that they can't get to the other fish, then calm down.

Oh goodness; the reflection angles on this tank are going to give me a heart attack, thinking one's jumped into the others part. Kona is a known jumper, and also quite aggressive (I think he was just bored in his small jar though, for him to be flaring at my finger). I don't want to see what happens if they both got into the same part and fought. 

The last thing I want is to experience the death of another pet. And I do mean the LAST thing. 

Back on subject, I finished setting up the tank today! Glass pebbles (I live shiny stuff, a trait that my fish share) are scattered atop the gravel, and two airstones were installed next to the divider. They both love bubbles so much, and with how I have it positioned, they can't flare at each other for long without one of them getting sucked up in the bubble stream. It's the cutest thing ever from a superficial standpoint. Also, their tank gets really good oxynization- both the air pumps are rated for 5 gallons, so this is perfect! I just hope it doesn't screw with the filter intake though, haha.

I have the aquarium in my room, and I like the sound of the filter- water tinkling with a low hum in the background. I'm an insomniac, and it really helps me to relax. 

Pictures tomorrow guys, I promise!


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Salt does work, be careful though you could stress them out even more. Indian almond leaves are best turn the water a translucent amber to get the best effect. Keep the water really clean too. I love ial for preventing infection. I use it when introducing new fish and during times of stress even in my largest tank (50g is a PAIN to get the right amount of leaves but it works) 

Do water changes every other day add ial as needed one good sized leaf on each side


----------



## FishyBets (Jan 4, 2016)

That sounds like something to try. Any recommendations for the brand or what NOT to get?


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Try to stay away from the little pieces of ial and just use regular aquarium salt


----------

